# green leaf aquariums coupon code



## belladee

Im trying to order a CO2 set up from GLA and I notice there is a place for a coupon code. I did a search and I didnt find the code but did find that there is a 10% off code out there. anyone have it?

I cant seem to bring myself to spend this much money...lol

Thanks
Lori


----------



## mistergreen

you might want to look for a cheaper alternative, this is half the price
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...noid?&query=co2+regulator&queryType=0&offset=


----------



## Jeff5614

I remember seeing it in GLA's banner but I've not noticed it lately. I'm sure if you sent Orlando a message he'd let you what it is if it's still applicable.


----------



## Darkblade48

belladee said:


> I cant seem to bring myself to spend this much money...lol


For CO2 equipment, I would say that the money you spend on a quality system is well worth the investment. It will last you a long time, and you will never have to worry about drifting bubble rates once the needle valve is set, etc.

Some people have reported great use with their Milwaukee regulators, while others have had bad experiences with them. 

The service that Orlando provides is top notch; he is available on the phone to answer any questions that you may have, and is very helpful.


----------



## belladee

there is no code. I asked Orlando. I am definatly going with GLA stuff. 

there has been too many times where I cut costs and ended up unhappy and having to get the good stuff in the end, having to spend even more money.


----------



## Ugly Genius

Good choice. I love my regulator from GLA.


----------



## C2C

anyone have a code


----------



## C2C

i found out i just missed the october one


----------

